
Ask HN: What's the best book on entrepreneurship you've ever read? - gls2ro
What is the best book that you would recommend for someone who wants to start being an entrepreneur?
Some background: I am doing some side projects already, but I want to approach a new one with a fresh perspective. I will have 2-3 months of unplanned time when I want to read more.<p>So I am looking for recommendations about books that could help me create more fit for purpose projects.
======
Peroni
What They Don't Teach You at Harvard Business School

Drive: The Surprising Truth About What Motivates Us

Blitzscaling: The Lightning-Fast Path to Building Massively Valuable Companies

Shoe Dog: A Memoir by the Creator of NIKE

